# d1-3 camlocks?



## mulac321 (May 8, 2012)

Hi I bough my lathe second hand locally. Unfortunately this means I don't have original specifications or instructions. It recently bought a 4 jaw chuck self centering chuck for my rotary table and at the same time I bought a d1-3 back plate assuming that this is what my lathe had because it had 3 camlock pins. How ever the other day wen I went to machine the back plate I found it to to small. The pins are smaller, the tapered hole is to small and the pins are not far enough from the centre. Is there a standard size to d1-3 camlock fittings? Any ideas what type of fittings I have? I bought the back plate from rdg tools and the lathe is an old Warco model that is now sold with d1 4 camlock (which I assume has 4 pins)
Thanks
Calum


----------



## kustomkb (May 8, 2012)

Here is a chart you can reference to figure out exactly which spindle nose you have.

My D1-4 has 3 pins.







http://shopswarf.orconhosting.net.nz/chuckmt.html


----------



## mulac321 (May 8, 2012)

Ah thank you Kevin I see I have a d1-4. That's 50 quid down the drain. Anyone need a 160mm d1-3 back plate? Pm ur address and its yours (uk only) 

Thanks
Calum


----------



## kustomkb (May 8, 2012)

You're welcome Calum,

I found that chart when looking to make a D1-4 to D1-3 adapter for a Hardinge collet chuck I came across.
Any one make such a thing?

I am sure someone will need your D1-3


----------



## kvom (May 8, 2012)

Monarch 10EE lathes use a D1-3. Post on PM in the Monarch forum and I'm sure you'll get willing taker(s). I could use it myself.


----------



## Blogwitch (May 9, 2012)

Calum,

Wack it onto John Stevo's site at say 2/3rds what it cost you, and it should get snapped up in no time. You can at least recover a bit of your cash. Or even put it as a swap for a D1-4.

http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/

Kvom, 
It would most probably cost more than it is worth to get it shipped to the US. I only recently sent some bits, and nearly fell off my chair when I found out the carriage costs.


BTW, I used to get my D1-4 plates from RDG.


John


----------



## mulac321 (May 9, 2012)

thanks john il look at the site

i once bought a sprocket from america and postage was double the price of the sprocket. 2 weeks later a sprocket finaly apeared on uk ebay in the correct pitch. always the way. rdg tools no longer have d1-4 backplates on there site. warco do, but they only they say 150mm or 200mm and my chuck is 160mm. might have to buy the 200 and turn it down. not much price difference luckaly.

calum


----------



## Blogwitch (May 9, 2012)

I don't know how much your backplates are, but I have also had very good quality ones from here. The price includes free next day delivery if ordered early enough.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gloster-C...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item3375987b2c


John


----------

